# Brother Tommy Ford



## acjohnson53 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sending out condolences to Newly raised Master Mason, Brother Tommy Ford who recently Passed away....He was Tommy on Martin Lawrence tv show...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 16, 2016)

RIP BROTHER

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 17, 2016)

Sad to hear.


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 17, 2016)

Did the brother have a Masonic Funeral ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 24, 2016)

They put him to work fast, from reading an article, he was just raised in May of this year, and he was a Shriner????Bless his Heart...


----------

